

Ashton Kutcher as Steve Jobs [Photos] - spolu
http://teleportd.com/capsule/30053e22e294671bf54233dbece830902a3f3e9d

======
leonbuchard
Some shots are crazy resemblant

~~~
spolu
Hell yeah. That's really crazy!

